# Satellite packages Old Town



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi
Can anyone give advice on packages for phone, TV, broadland and rough cost?
We are moving to the Old Town on Monday, think Du is the provider.
Thanks!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

DU is indeed the service provider in that area and they can give you the information at du


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

DU is the provider. It all depends on how many channels you want, how many TV's, how fast you want your internet speed, so it is difficult to give you an answer. The nearest DU office is on lower ground floor of Dubai Mall. Get in there asap as you will wait 1-2 weeks before an engineer can get out to you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

An engineer... everyone is an engineer here. 

A sister company is trying to get hookups right now from du and they are quoting 3 weeks.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> An engineer... everyone is an engineer here.
> 
> A sister company is trying to get hookups right now from du and they are quoting 3 weeks.


yeah my secretary from philippines has like 5 degrees


----------



## Kookai (Nov 30, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi
> Can anyone give advice on packages for phone, TV, broadland and rough cost?
> We are moving to the Old Town on Monday, think Du is the provider.
> Thanks!


We've just had an internet box delivered. It has all the UK stuff, bbc,itv,ch4 & 5. We've run it for a few weeks and it way cool. Pugs into modem then tv and its away


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Hahaha, you're right ... dont even get me started ... LOL



Jynxgirl said:


> An engineer... everyone is an engineer here.
> 
> A sister company is trying to get hookups right now from du and they are quoting 3 weeks.


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Kookai said:


> We've just had an internet box delivered. It has all the UK stuff, bbc,itv,ch4 & 5. We've run it for a few weeks and it way cool. Pugs into modem then tv and its away


Hi Kookai
Is that with Du and in the Old Town? Sounds perfect...
How long did it take to get? Slightly alarmed by the 3 week lead time with christmas coming up, no internet and no skype!!! x


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi Kookai
> Is that with Du and in the Old Town? Sounds perfect...
> How long did it take to get? Slightly alarmed by the 3 week lead time with christmas coming up, no internet and no skype!!! x


He is talking about an Internet Box, without Internet (from DU) it is no use to you. Unless you go down the expensive Mobile Internet route.


----------



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Kookai said:


> We've just had an internet box delivered. It has all the UK stuff, bbc,itv,ch4 & 5. We've run it for a few weeks and it way cool. Pugs into modem then tv and its away


I am interested in this "Internet Box", can some PM me with info. Thank you.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

yeah, i'm curious as well


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

are we talking about this internet box


----------

